# Cannot view attached images



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

I can usually view imbedded images but cannot view attached images. An example is http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showth...ute-quot-by-Phil-Tone-and-Theo-Wanne-**/page8, post #147.

I get the following error message.

"Dr G, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."

I check my setting and I have my options in General Settings set to view imbedded images.

"Visible Post Elements:

Show Signatures
Show Avatars
Show Images (including attached images and images in code)

You have the option to show or hide various elements of messages, which may be of use to users on slow internet connections, or who want to remove extraneous clutter from posts."

What am I missing?

Thanks for all you do.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Page 147 isn't even in existence at this point. It is likely that posts were removed, and you were redirected with that error message while this was being performed.

If the photos you are referring to are those attached images posted by Phil in what is now post #143, they are viewable using both my Admin and rank and file test accounts, with both Firefox and Google Chrome.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

I did say page 8, post #147. Yes, I see that the thread has been pruned. I still cannot view either Steve's or Phil's attached images - same error message.

I'm using the most current version of FireFox.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

...

server hiccup


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, I'm noticing some server problems logging on to the SOTW forum and related areas today too.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Did I do something wrong...I don't know much about loading images here....did I break SOTW?


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Sigmund451 said:


> Did I do something wrong...I don't know much about loading images here....did I break SOTW?


I loaded mine with a URL.........I can see all if them fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

It's not a big deal. Yours are up and mine are on my web page. Of course I nearly killed my website by deleting the home page. Luckily I figured out how to restore it.
...I think I better leave it alone 

Once I get the Sapphire pictures I have to have new pages made and the old Otto link pages deleted.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Sigmund451 said:


> Did I do something wrong...I don't know much about loading images here....did I break SOTW?


No Phil, it wasn't anything you did. The server for this site must have been undergoing maintenance.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> No Phil, it wasn't anything you did. The server for this site must have been undergoing maintenance.


Hmm..so it threw me out like the trash.


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm now on a different computer and still cannot view either Steve's or Phil's attached images. It must be related to my account.

<grrrrrrrrrrrrrr>


----------

